# Fleetwood Mac Is On Tour Again.



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The good old days, and how they looked.








The new realities: after living lives of raucousness, and shooting heroin, snorting coke, drinking entire bottles of whiskey etc.; they came out like this.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Paul McCartney is coming to Madison, and I have a spooky feeling about this.

He's got to be close to or over 70. I think he picked Madison deliberately--he wanted to die among hippies. And we have hippies lots older than he is. Yup, dentures, a ponytail and a cheap falafel. That ought to be our city flag. We used to have ambulances at rock concerts for ODs. Now we have them there for heart attacks, broken hips and bug-eyed Alzheimer's patients stumbling through the crowd.

I'll bet you a chocolate chunk cookie from Barnes & Noble that some derelict will be waving a North Vietnamese flag...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Paul McCartney is coming to Madison, and I have a spooky feeling about this.
> 
> He's got to be close to or over 70. I think he picked Madison deliberately--he wanted to die among hippies. And we have hippies lots older than he is. Yup, dentures, a ponytail and a cheap falafel. That ought to be our city flag. We used to have ambulances at rock concerts for ODs. Now we have them there for heart attacks, broken hips and bug-eyed Alzheimer's patients stumbling through the crowd.
> 
> I'll bet you a chocolate chunk cookie from Barnes & Noble that some derelict will be waving a North Vietnamese flag...


Paul looks like he is ready to fall over dead; and for the Hippie generation in Madison, a new symbol for their flags would be appropriate; an image of a bottle of Nitro Stat.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The Tourist said:


> Paul McCartney is coming to Madison, and I have a spooky feeling about this.
> 
> He's got to be close to or over 70. I think he picked Madison deliberately--he wanted to die among hippies. And we have hippies lots older than he is. Yup, dentures, a ponytail and a cheap falafel. That ought to be our city flag. We used to have ambulances at rock concerts for ODs. Now we have them there for heart attacks, broken hips and bug-eyed Alzheimer's patients stumbling through the crowd.
> 
> I'll bet you a chocolate chunk cookie from Barnes & Noble that some derelict will be waving a North Vietnamese flag...


I think Paul is 76. I know he's a few years older than me.

The last concert I went to was the Steve Miller Band. The tickets were $6 each, unheard of at the time. I wasn't going to pay that kind of money any more.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

MisterMills357 said:


> The good old days, and how they looked.
> 
> View attachment 82181
> 
> The new realities: after living lives of raucousness, and shooting heroin, snorting coke, drinking entire bottles of whiskey etc.; they came out like this.


Omg, watching Ellen again??


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I think Paul is 76. I know he's a few years older than me.
> 
> The last concert I went to was the Steve Miller Band. The tickets were $6 each, unheard of at the time. I wasn't going to pay that kind of money any more.


I hear that.

I saw the Mac in the 70s when Stevie and Christine were hot!

Where I grew up...

There was a little ole place nearby called The Music Inn.

Wonderful outside venue, natural ampithatre (sp?) , hillside, huge white pines backstage to reflect sound. Shows were $4-8. But we usually jumped the fence being youngsters. Weed friendly, and bring your coolers, but no glass. There every weekend from 70-79....

Saw: The Band X 2 last waltz tour, Allman Bros, CDB band, Marshall Tucker, Outlaws, BB King, Muddy Waters, Bo Didley, Hot Tuna, Dave Bromberg/Paul Bloomfield, Springsteen ( 1975 yes $6), Niels Lofgren, The Kinks, Commander Coty and band, Jerry Jeff Walker, Bonnie Rait, John Hall, Joan Baez, Arlo Guthrie, Pete Seeger, Bob Marley, Van Morrison, John Maglaplin (sp?) Mahavishnu Orchestra, James Taylor, Delaney and Bonnie, The Byrds, Kris Kristofferson, Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, Judy Collins, Tom Rush, Roy Buchannan, Elvin Bishop, The Eagles (1974 $6), Dave Brubeck, New Riders of the Purple Sage, Jesse Colin Young, Emmy Lou Harris, Fats Domino, Donovan, Jimmy Cliff, Jimmy Buffet, Southside Johnny, Jean Luc Ponty, Waylon Jennings, Jessie Colter, .........

Wish I had tapes of all those shows. Many more I've forgotten about too.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Stevie Nicks back in the day! Ummmm

Rhiannon


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Who is pushing the wheel chairs.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

if we traveling down memory lane... here is one that will make the older guys (like me) look back fondly


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Saw Fleetwood Mac last year when Linsey Buckingham was with them. Amazing guitarist. He is not touring with them last I heard.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I hear that.
> 
> I saw the Mac in the 70s when Stevie and Christine were hot!
> 
> ...


If you saw all of those acts in person, then your music library must be a killer. Quickly! Take your entire collection of CD's, and put them into MP3 format, and email them to me. ​Waylon Jennings and Jessi Colter; Bonnie Rait and BB King; Marshall Tucker and Nitty Gritty Dirt Band? Heck yeah baby!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> Omg, watching Ellen again??


Ellen is a nice person, albeit deeply confused about nature, and the proper order of things.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

SDF880 said:


> Stevie Nicks back in the day! Ummmm
> 
> Rhiannon


Yeah, she was gorgeous, there ain't no denying that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have a long list of their music on my bike flash drive. But no desire to see them on stage now. Then of course she had go go all witch crap...


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> Who is pushing the wheel chairs.


It's easy to see that you ain't hip, they have electric models now-a-days, with toggle controls. When I get mine, I am going to have an extra battery installed, so I can switch them out. 
It would be embarrassing if I got 2 miles from home, and the battery crapped out on me. At age 62, I have to consider such things, because my turn is coming.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> if we traveling down memory lane... here is one that will make the older guys (like me) look back fondly


White girls can't dance, but it sure is fun to watch them try, and it is a great song too. I remember when it came out, and it has been--wait a minute, I had to get a calculator-- 43 years.
That is a long time ago.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I have a long list of their music on my bike flash drive. But no desire to see them on stage now. Then of course she had go go all witch crap...


Yes, I believe that Stevie Nicks is widely believed to be a White Witch. If that is true, I wonder how that worked out for her? If she is, then she is a brainless fool of a woman.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MisterMills357 said:


> White girls can't dance, but it sure is fun to watch them try, and it is a great song too. I remember when it came out, and it has been--wait a minute, I had to get a calculator-- 43 years.
> That is a long time ago.


 I hope the shows of American Bandstand I was on never come back . I am sure no one would find a reason to make any youtube videos of it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MisterMills357 said:


> If you saw all of those acts in person, then your music library must be a killer. Quickly! Take your entire collection of CD's, and put them into MP3 format, and email them to me. ​Waylon Jennings and Jessi Colter; Bonnie Rait and BB King; Marshall Tucker and Nitty Gritty Dirt Band? Heck yeah baby!


Yea I saw all those acts on a sunny little hiilside venue that was overflowing if 5000 people showed; *The Music Inn.
*
No tapes by me. Was before the day of easy ways to record, would have been reel to reel. Some tapes do exist. See the link below. There were more shows that they missed on the link.

MusicInnArchives

The shows and performers were awesome. Allman Bros played 4 hrs +, The original Eagles before Joe, Springsteen when nobody knew who he was. Muddy BB and Bo. Original Marshall Tucker/Outlaws/CDB. Kinks w/Ian Hunter were outstanding. Bonnie and Jerry Jeff were great. Bonnie hung out in the bar after shows and sometimes played a bit. Arlo and Pete Seeger usually opened the season w/memorial day show.

I think the best shows of all were THE Band. Played twice (different months) on Last Waltz tour, Dylan was in town 2nd show, but rumor is he was faced and couldn't play.

Here is the 2nd show. Sound quality is O.K. for 1976 and audio only. Check it out:Ring your bell, The shape I'm in, The Weight, It makes no difference,.........

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLu3EUKKYlcKXfSHVDDnxnatu4dl708ffc


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> I hope the shows of American Bandstand I was on never come back . I am sure no one would find a reason to make any youtube videos of it.






White people can't dance and here is some incriminating evidence of that. Some of these girls are tall trees, and I don't know where they found their audience, but I suspect that they are English.​


----------

